# consists



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Just curious... is there a technical reason (real or model) why some engines face forwards and others backwards? Or is it just the way they were already facing when they coupled up?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you have them back to back, you can simply move both engines to the other side of the train for the return trip rather than having to turn them around. Engines can be run backwards just fine, but the visibility through the front cab is much better/safer from an operations standpoint.

My layout is point to point, so I'm actually going to make sure the engine escapes can handle (2) engines in consist so that regardless which way I'm heading trains on the layout, the engines will be facing forward.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My Dad worked in the Niles, MI switching yard when I was a kid. He told me they did that because it was easier to walk from one loco to the other when they were butt to butt. Don't know that to be a fact 'cause I've never tried it, but I guess it makes some sense.
Bob


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

bwoogie said:


> Just curious... is there a technical reason (real or model) why some engines face forwards and others backwards? Or is it just the way they were already facing when they coupled up?


Pretty much. Diesel engines can operate just as well in either direction.

Other than getting the lead unit oriented with the cab facing forward (not necessarily the same as "at the front"!) there's no reason to put any thought or effort into the orientation of the rest of the units, unless the same power needs to come back in the opposite direction on another train and there is no way to physically turn the engines at its destination. Then the last unit will be oriented so that it is facing forward for the return trip.

So, engines on local trains will usually be back-to-back so that the set can operate in either direction with maximum crew visibility, and on mainline through trains any combination is possible.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with the above comments but you can find numerous photos of locos in elephant style,nose to back.As has been said many times,it is possible to find an example of actual use of almost anything.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

rogruth said:


> I agree with the above comments but you can find numerous photos of locos in elephant style,nose to back.As has been said many times,it is possible to find an example of actual use of almost anything.


Exactly. Unless the set has to come back the other direction without being able to be turned at its destination, it makes no difference, so they'll be set up however most convenient.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I wonder about the metrolink trains though...I saw both Locos facing the same direction at the front....Why does it even have two locos to begin with ? The train only had 3 cars too! lol


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Most of the commuter trains (like Metrolink) have cab-cars at the back end (there is a spot at the back end of the car for the engineer to run the train from the rear.)


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Most of the commuter trains (like Metrolink) have cab-cars at the back end (there is a spot at the back end of the car for the engineer to run the train from the rear.)


But it had two locos at the front of the train. O_O


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Could be as simple as moving the second locomotive to another spot on the system.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Many commuter operations will always face everything in the same direction. 
For example, GO transit in Toronto, Ontario runs their trains with locomotives facing east and cab cars facing west. This way all their train sets are facing the same way in their maintenance yards and turning of equipment is not required.

Other than deadheading (moving a piece of equipment from one place to another) I'm not sure why such a small train would have two engines assigned to it.

GO Transit runs up to 10-car trains with one engine, and some 12-car train sets with 2 engines.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't remember where I heard it but I think it was an ex railroad employee, but was told that CP ran long hood forward in the early years because it was similar to the way they ran steam. For the older burgundy paint, generally its grey goes forward. (You can see the same Alcos painted with the grey on the short or long hood)

Craig


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

jjb727 said:


> But it had two locos at the front of the train. O_O


Could have been meeting special power demands at the time, returning a loco to the terminal or even union contract requirements calling for it on certain runs.

BTW...locos running nose to tail is refered to by hoggers as "running elephant style"...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

what about steam? It seems like all the old photos show them elephant style. do steamer run just as well in either direction?


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't think so.They were made for one direction use,except for switchers.But they could be at lesser speeds.The [in]famous PRR turbine was geared for 20 mph [I think] in reverse.I know it is a special case but is probably typical.That's why turntables were needed.


----------

